
California’s Wildfires Could Mean a Generation of Lung Problems - sethbannon
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/californias-wildfires-could-mean-a-generation-of-lung-problems/
======
sundbry
We had to get out of the bay area this weekend. It was just too much to
handle, waking up wheezing and with headaches all day long. I wouldn't be
surprised if we see elevated rates of lung cancer in Northern California in
the years to come.

~~~
SubiculumCode
I made the mistake of a 30 minute walk with the dog when the AQI was around
350 outside. I've stayed indoors since, but I still feel bad.
[https://airnow.gov/index.cfm?action=aqibasics.aqi#unh](https://airnow.gov/index.cfm?action=aqibasics.aqi#unh)

------
burtonator
If really was horrible but I feel that staying inside was enough.. but I'm not
sure if this is accurate from a scientific perspective.

~~~
TylerE
Lots of stuff that will really hurt your lungs won't make you immediately feel
bad. A big part of why tiny particles can be so damaging actually - since they
don't make you cough.

------
masonic
Airborne lead from leaded fuels used for two generations were far worse.

